# Erwachen



## Mattn (30. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Nachdem ich mir letzten Sommer viel Mühe gemacht habe meinen Teich schön anzulegen und zu bepflanzen mit euren Tips, würde ich mich natürlich freuen, wenn er dieses Jahr auch wieder wunderschön wird...ohne alles neu zu pflanzen ;-)

Man sieht hier __ Tausendblatt und Papageinfeder.

Was soll ich damit tun? Abschneiden? 
Kommt das überhaupt nochmal? Sieht schwer kaputt aus. Aber kann auch normal sein.


Danke
Martin


----------



## trampelkraut (30. März 2018)

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus......einfach abwarten


----------



## Mattn (30. März 2018)

ja ok aber du scheinst ja erfahren zu sein....muss ich da das "alte" wegschneiden? Oder fängt das wieder an zu grünen? Denn auf den Boden sinken lassen will ich es nur ungern.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. März 2018)

Was braun und matschig ist kannst du abschneiden, da machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2018)

Mattn schrieb:


> __ Tausendblatt und Papageinfeder.


Nicht abschneiden....abwarten. Das spiest oben wieder raus....wenn es eine gewisse Länge hat  10-15 cm dann die Spitzen abschneiden. 
Dann kurz über dem Boden abschneiden und die Spitzen neu einpflanzen. Mittelstück kann weg. 
Kannst aber auch jetzt die Hälfte kappen und hoffen das es von unten neu kommt.


----------



## Mattn (21. Apr. 2018)

also sowohl meine Papageinfeder sowie __ Tausendblatt wie auch Nadelsimse welche jeweils in 25 und 50cm tiefe saßen kommen glaub ich nicht mehr. es war ja die Woche jetzt schön warm und sonnig. Viel sprießt sowohl im Teich als auch in der Sumpfzone.

Kann das sein, dass die 3 wirklich den Winter nicht überlebt haben!? Gepflanzt hatte ich alles letzten August.

Oder bin ich zu ungedultig? Sieht an den Stellen halt schon seeehr tot aus...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2018)

Hi Martin,

wenn die __ Papageienfeder (Myriophyllum aquaticum) hin ist sei froh. Die steht nämlich auf der "Liste der invasiven Arten" und unterliegt für jeden der sie erst nach dem Stichtag 03.08.2016 erworben/bekommen hat einem Haltungsverbot

die Tausendblätter im "normalen" Teichpflanzensortiment sind keine voll winterharten Arten aus den Subtropen (heimische sind Myriophyllum spicatum und M. verticillatum)
Nadelsimse ist keine "Unterwasserpflanze". Bei mir z.B ist die von selbst aufgetaucht und wächst wie es sich gehört nur vom Spülsaum bis in max. 5-10cm Tiefe.

MfG Frank


----------



## Mattn (21. Apr. 2018)

wie geil ist das denn? und wieso darf sie verkauft werden wenn sie vernichtet werden soll?

bzgl Nadelsimse...hm man sagte mir die kann auch tiefer ins Wasser :-(

noch höher...dann wäre sie in der sumpfzone. D.h. nur die Wurzeln wären im Wasser...alles grüne über Wasser!?

Muss ich wohl mal das Lexikon hier noch ein bisschen durchwühlen nach Pflanzen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2018)

Mattn schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn? und wieso darf sie verkauft werden wenn sie vernichtet werden soll?



Hi Martin,

die meißten Händler haben sie 2017 ja auch illegal verkauft.
Es gab für sie zwar ne Übergangsfrist für den Verkauf bis 02.08.17 , doch die galt nur für die Rest-Pflanzen die sich schon vor dem Inkrafttreten des EU-Gesetzes im Laden befanden.. Und was gab es letzten Sommer auch noch Massen von ebenfalls verbotenen Wasserhyazinten in den Läden. (und die wurden eindeutig frisch aus Asien importiert)
Die Übergansfrist für den Handel war allerdings mal wieder so ein typisches EU-Paradoxum, da ja jeder EU-Bürger die betroffenen Pflanzen/Tiere seit dem Stichtag weder erwerben, noch im EU-Raum auf Straße, Schiene, Wasserweg mehr transportieren durfte


----------



## Skadi (21. Apr. 2018)

Hallo ...
wenn hier grad über das __ Tausendblatt gefachsimpelt wird ... kann mir jemand was zu meiner erworbenen sagen (Myriophyllum brasiliensis)? Finde im Internet nicht so wirklich was.
Danke!


----------



## Haggard (21. Apr. 2018)

Das müsste doch die __ Papageienfeder sein, wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche.


----------



## Skadi (21. Apr. 2018)

... mir geht es um ... ich sag jetzt mal Untergruppe "brasiliensis" ... __ Knoblauchkröte erwähnt immer andere Sorten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2018)

Hi Skadi

Myriophyllum brasilense ist keine "echte" Art

es sind nur männliche Exemplare der zweihäusigen __ Papageienfeder, also ebenfalls Myriophyllum aquaticum

Sie wurden einst, da abweichend aussehend, halt für ne eigenständige Art gehalten und hatte daher einen anderen "Namen bekommen. Und im Handel werden einmal eingeführte "wissenschaftliche" Namen mitunter erst nach Jahren/Jahrzenten aktualisiert (somit sind die auch weiterhin noch "legal" erwerbbar da das von der EU scheinbar übersehen wurde)

MfG Frank


----------



## Mattn (29. Apr. 2018)

ja was ist das denn was bei mir hier überall so fröhlich in der Sumpfzone wächst? :-D


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Apr. 2018)

Hi Martin,

hast Du __ Froschlöffel am/im Teich?. 
So sehen deren in Mengen auflaufende Sämlinge aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Mattn (30. Apr. 2018)

Ähm ja hehe
Ist das wie Unkraut oder wie?
Ohje alles wegzupfen...


----------



## Fotomolch (30. Apr. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Nadelsimse ist keine "Unterwasserpflanze". Bei mir z.B ist die von selbst aufgetaucht und wächst wie es sich gehört nur vom Spülsaum bis in max. 5-10cm Tiefe.
> 
> MfG Frank




Die sind bei mir auf ca. 60cm Tiefe hinabgestiegen und gedeihen prächtig. Die __ Molche freuen sich darüber, so können sie sich noch besser verstecken. Eigentlich hatte ich sie auch nur am Rand eingepflanzt.


----------



## Mattn (30. Apr. 2018)

Nadelsimse ist bei mir alles kaputt gegangen letzten Winter. Egal wie tief.


----------



## Plätscher (30. Apr. 2018)

Mattn schrieb:


> Nadelsimse ist bei mir alles kaputt gegangen letzten Winter. Egal wie tief.



Das ist normal, im Frühjahr verliert sie spätestens alle Triebe. Aber sie kommt frisch neu wieder


----------



## Mattn (30. Apr. 2018)

Sieht man bei dir schon etwas? Nadelsimse  bei mir die einzigste Pflanze wo man noch gar nichts sieht.


----------



## Skadi (30. Apr. 2018)

Na da bin ich ja beruhigt ... wegen der Nadelsimse ... letztes Jahr zwei gepflanzt, schön gewachsen und dieses Jahr sehen die beiden Pflänzchen recht kümmerlich aus.
Dann kann ich ja noch hoffen .


----------



## Mattn (30. Mai 2018)

so also hier wächst alles ohne Ende aber die Nadelsimse die bei mir in  20cm tiefe stand ist hinüber.
Die in 40cm Tiefe sah auch schwer tot aus, also habe ich rein gegriffen und sie rausgezogen...doch oben angekommen sehe ich, dass sie wunderschön grün ist.
Also "verdreckt" sie ganz unten einfach nur...Aber ist das ok so? Wieder einpflanzen? Fände es halt schöner wenn es schön grün am Boden ist ;-)


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Mai 2018)

Meine steht in 0-10 cm Tiefe und ist wieder gut grün.....


----------



## Mattn (31. Mai 2018)

also du lässt sie auch aus dem Wasser rausschauen teils?


----------



## Haggard (1. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal Nadelsimse in meinen frisch ausgehobenen Angelweiher ( locker auf 1,5m Tiefe )gesetzt und es bildete sich unter Wasser ein super Rasenteppich, leider verschwand die Nadelsimse nach 2-3 Jahren, warum auch immer.


----------

